# Parsing-Error



## RainHawk (28. Februar 2005)

Mein Charakter (RainHawkseye @ Eredar) steht still!
Ich habe BLASC installiert, und alles funktionierte perfekt, bis der Patch kam. Dann kam ein Parsing-Error nachdem in WoW beendete. Ich weiss, ich müsste irgendwelche Versionsnummern austauschen usw. aber da ich damit überhaupt nicht bewandert bin, würde ich gerne um eine nähere Erklärung bitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dankeschön,
RainHawk


----------



## Tharek (28. Februar 2005)

also du musst eigentlich nichts weiter machen
wie auch schon in nem anderen thread gesagt 
bei der characterauswahl unter addons gehen
 und da die versionenabgleichung ausschalten! 
dann sollte es funktionieren

Greetz Tharek


----------

